# Hot dogs - true pellet pigs (pic)



## coffeedogz3 (Dec 8, 2008)

During our set up install & test fire, 2 of our 3 dogs pictured here - inspected and gave us their approval. The 3rd was on work break (too lazy to get off the couch), but he is usually right there with them soaking up all the heat.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 9, 2008)

ATTABOY! you might want to start taking addmison.........


----------



## Crabbypatty (Dec 9, 2008)

teach em how to load the stove


----------



## itworks (Dec 9, 2008)

Great photo-thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 9, 2008)

Nothin like going through an obstacle course to feed the stove :lol: 
What bums..lol


----------



## Prada (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh I just love your dogs. What are they....Bassett Hounds? Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## btj1031 (Dec 9, 2008)

When our wood stove's running, we only see our basset when he gets too hot and needs a break for 5 or so minutes.  Then he's off the couch and back to the front of the stove.  Usually on his back, spread eagle.


----------



## coffeedogz3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Prada said:
			
		

> Oh I just love your dogs. What are they....Bassett Hounds? Thanks so much for sharing them with us.




1 basset, & 2 beagles. These two in the pic are Opie - basset & Eddie - a squirrel crazy beagle. The missing beagle is Beau. I'm working on getting a good pic of all three clowns parked together in front of the fire.


----------



## Tfin (Dec 9, 2008)

Look at those happy lazy dogs!  My Chessie rarely lays in front of the stove.....just to hot for her I guess (she is "Queen of the Couch" though).


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 10, 2008)

coffee said:
			
		

> Prada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't overfeed the bassett (probably the beagles as well).  Our bassett would always act like it was never fed in an effort to get extra meals.  The extra weight messes up their back since they are a longer dog.

Oh, and great pic!


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 10, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> Look at those happy lazy dogs!  My Chessie rarely lays in front of the stove.....just to hot for her I guess (she is "Queen of the Couch" though).



You've got a chessie? I had a big male for eight years. He went blind from cataracts but was extremely loyal and energetic. Greasy dogs. I wouldn't want them on my couch!


----------



## coffeedogz3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Just this morning, it was raining and when I let these guys back in they all ran over to the stove & sat there warming up and I could see the steam start to rise off their wet fur. Too funny!


----------



## Tfin (Dec 10, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Tfin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, she'll be 5 in Feb.  I've always heard the "oily fur" claim, and although her's does shed water like a duck it doesn't seem to be that bad when she's dry.  We do use a couch cover though to keep her drool and snot off it.

You aint kidding about being loyal and energetic!  When it comes to retrieving (even in ice cold water) she just will.......not.......stop.  I've never seen anything like it in a dog.


----------



## lass442 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love dog-crazy people! I'm a dog-lover, too. We have 4. The lab loves laying in front of the stove, the Siberian likes it in the basement where it's nice and cool, the Cocker loves my lap and the Border Collie stays at my heels, stove side, of course!

What I love about your pic is the way one guy is resting his head on the others back. Best friends forever! My Border Collie and Cocker Spaniel are close like that, always sleep touching each other.

Did any read the book 'Marley & Me'? I just finished it this week; wanted to read it before seeing the movie. Great read.. the writer is fantastic!


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 16, 2008)

My labs don't dare lay anywhere near the stove...the cats won't allow it :lol:


----------



## Corie (Dec 18, 2008)

Stupid question.........where's the hearth?


Cute picture though, fo sho!


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2008)

Not stupid at all. Stove appears to be right on the wood floor.


----------



## coffeedogz3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Corie said:
			
		

> Stupid question.........where's the hearth?
> 
> 
> Cute picture though, fo sho!




This photo was taken during our installation work (before completion) when we took a lunch break that's when the dogs happened to park it there while we ate. We happened to decide to fire up the stove for a test run to make sure that location was going to work before we put the hearth down and secured everything. We did have to make some serious adjustments to the location and we were glad we didn't secure the pad down or we would not have been able to move things.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 5, 2009)

Cute pups!

Here's Chloe- you can't see the stove in this shot, but she's worshipping the sun and hearth at the same time here.


----------



## SethB2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Our fat cat has pretty much moved into a permanent position in front of the insert.  Here he is, doing what he does best.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 12, 2009)

SethB2 said:
			
		

> Our fat cat has pretty much moved into a permanent position in front of the insert.  Here he is, doing what he does best.




Wow!  Someone was just asking about a wide insert.  Why did this not come up?  It's sweet.


----------

